# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  बेहद खूबसूरत हिंदी पंजाबी गाने

## hardeepmaan

*मित्रो ये सूत्र मैंने इस लिए बनया है की इस में वोही गाने डाले जाएगे जो आपको झुमने पर मजबूर कर देगे जिसमे हिंदी पंजाबी गाने होगे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*

आज का सबसे पहला पंजाबी गाना है मशहूर पंजाबी सिंगर हरजीत हर्मन जी का 
**अवाज़ां*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*धीमे इन्टरनेट वाले मित्र यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जस्सी जसराज जी का पंजाबी गाना जिसमे इन्होने यो-यो हनी सिंह को बहुत ही सीधे-सीधे शब्दों में कमेन्ट किये है 
हनी सिंह की इससे जादा बेजती नहीं हो सकती*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म मुगलेआज़म का खूबसूरत गाना* *"जब प्यार  किया तो डरना क्या"*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जब अपनों की याद आए तो ये गाना सुने* *
जाने क्यूं लोग मोहबत किया करते है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म आरजू* *
बेदर्दी बालमा तुज्को मेरा दिल याद करता है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म सूरज* *
बहारो फूल बरसाओ मेरा महबूब आया है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*चाँद  सी  महबूबा*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म आराधना* *
मेरे  सपनो  की  रानी  कब  आएगी  तू   *

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म कन्यादान* *
**लिखे जो ख़त तुझे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म दीवाना    * *तेरी उम्मीद तेरा इंतज़ार*

----------


## totaram

मेरी ओर से एक गाना स्वीकार करें मित्र!
बोल : एक हसीन शाम को 
फिल्म : दुल्हन एक  रात की

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सतिंदर सरताज पंजाबी सिंगर 
**निकी जहि कुड़ी (छोटी सी लड़की) रियल स्टोरी*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर हरभजन मान 
**गल्लां गोरियां (पंजाबी में इसे गल्लांऔर जो इस गाल के बीच ये छोटा सा खड्डा है उसे टोआ कहते है)*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*धन्वाद मित्र आप आए बहार आई* 


> मेरी ओर से एक गाना स्वीकार करें मित्र!
> बोल : एक हसीन शाम को 
> फिल्म : दुल्हन एक  रात की

----------


## totaram

बोल : चलो चलें मितवा
फिल्म : नायक

----------


## totaram

> *धन्वाद मित्र आप आए बहार आई*


आपका आभार हरदीप भाई!

----------


## totaram

एक गाना जो मुझे बहुत बहुत और बहुत पसंद है...
बोल : गुनगुन मैं गाती जाऊं
फिल्म : जुबैदा

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर बब्बू मान जी का दिल को छु लेने वाला गाना
दिल ता पागल है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर बब्बू मान जी का दिल को छु लेने वाला हिंदी गाना भीगी 
पलकों पर नाम तुम्हारा है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर बब्बू मान जी का एक और हिंदी गाना
मेरा ग़म*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हम आपके दिल में रहते है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म बरसात (1995)
 हम को सिर्फ तुम से प्यार है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म बरसात (2005) 
लव तुझे लव मै करता हु*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म साजन* *(1991)**मेरा दिल भी कितना पागल है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म साजन** (1991)**बहुत प्यार करते है तुम को सनम*

----------


## totaram

कोई काश दिल पे जरा हाथ रख दे,
मेरे दिल के टुकड़ों को इक साथ रख दे,
मगर ये है ख्वाबो खयालो की बातें,
कभी टूट कर चीज कोई जुड़ी है?
लगी आज सावन की फिर वो झड़ी है...



बोल : लगी आज सावन की फिर वो झड़ी है फिल्म : चाँदनी

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
मित्र तोता राम जी आपने इतनी सुन्दरता से लिखा है पडके बहुत अच्छा लगा ++रेपो सवीकार करे मित्र*




> कोई काश दिल पे जरा हाथ रख दे,
> मेरे दिल के टुकड़ों को इक साथ रख दे,
> मगर ये है ख्वाबो खयालो की बातें,
> कभी टूट कर चीज कोई जुड़ी है?
> लगी आज सावन की फिर वो झड़ी है...
> 
> 
> 
> बोल : लगी आज सावन की फिर वो झड़ी है फिल्म : चाँदनी

----------


## totaram

आदरणीय लताजी की आवाज में एक और मदहोश कर देने वाला रोमांटिक गीत
बोल : हम को हमीं से चुरा लो... फिल्म : मोहब्बतें

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म* *दिलवाले**(1994)**जीता था जिसके लिए जिसके... लिए...मरता था...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*तुजे याद ना मेरी आई*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म:* *दिलवाले दुल्हनिया ले जाएगे* *
ना जाने मेरे दिल को क्या हो गिया*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म* *:परदेस* *ज़रा तस्वीर से तू निकल के ..सामने आ मेरी महबूबा*

----------


## fullmoon

> *पंजाबी सिंगर बब्बू मान जी का दिल को छु लेने वाला हिंदी गाना भीगी 
> पलकों पर नाम तुम्हारा है*





> *पंजाबी सिंगर बब्बू मान जी का एक और हिंदी गाना
> मेरा ग़म*


*MAAN JI,

ये दोनों गाने ही मेरे पसंदीदा हैं....*
*और ये वाला भी....*

----------


## fullmoon

*बब्बू मान जी का ये भी...*
*
मित्रां  दी छतरी तू उड़  गयी...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

मून जी यहाँ पर मैंने तीन बहतरीन गाने डाले है दो तो है "हरजीत हर्मन" जी के और एक है "जस्सी जसराज" जी का किर्पया एक बार इन गानों को ज़रूर सुने

----------


## hardeepmaan

पंजाबी सिंगर "जस्सी जसराज" इन के साथ मशहूर रेपर "हनी सिंह" ने कैसा धोका किया ये आप को इस गाने में पता चल जाएगा फिरभी इन दोनों की स्टोरी जल्द ही आपके सामने पेश करुगा

----------


## fullmoon

> पंजाबी सिंगर "जस्सी जसराज" इन के साथ मशहूर रेपर "हनी सिंह" ने कैसा धोका किया ये आप को इस गाने में पता चल जाएगा फिरभी इन दोनों की स्टोरी जल्द ही आपके सामने पेश करुगा


*मान जी,**आपकी जानकारी का मुझे बेसब्री से इंतज़ार है*...

----------


## fullmoon

*बब्बू मान जी का मेरा एक और पसंदीदा गीत...**फिल्म "हशर " से...*
*अज दिन हशर दा....

*<strong>

----------


## fullmoon

*और एक जिन्हें मेरा दिल लुटिया का ...**फुकरे 
गाना कुछ समझ ज्यादा नहीं आता पर अच्छा लगता है..*

----------


## The Unique

*यार अनमुले और यादा दा काफिला मेरे पसँदीदा पजाँबी गानेँ है।मित्र हरदीप जी आपकी जानकारी का इतजाँर हैँ।*

----------


## The Unique

*राकेश जी यार अनमुले गाना जरुर सुनना।बहुत अच्छा गाना है।*

----------


## fullmoon

> *राकेश जी यार अनमुले गाना जरुर सुनना।बहुत अच्छा गाना है।*


*मुझे मान जी ये पहले ही दे चुके हैं.**बहुत अच्छा गीत है...
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आप सभी मित्र इस सूत्र में आए है मुझे बहुत-बहुत-बहुत ख़ुशी हुई है किर्पया आगे भी अपना योगदान देते रहे
आपका हार्दिक धन्वाद मित्र मून जी और unique  जी*

----------


## hardeepmaan

Sharry Maan ji Ka Gana Yaar Anmule 

*बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले
सी मौजां करदे, कालजी पढ्दे सी, नाल विताई ओह उम्र जवानी

ओह दुनिया वखरी सी,नि लड़े लड़ायाँ,
न होण भडाया जाणा जीने घर नि, किसे डा दर नि,
गुलाबा वर्गी सी उदों जवानी
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले...
कदे लौण कलासा न ....
बैठ कनटीनि पा के वध चीनी, पींदे सी चाहा,
बंनौन्न सलाहा किवे कुझ करिए धमक अस्मानी-धमक अस्मानी

सब बड़े शोकिन हुँदै बाल जहे वाके ते जैल लगाके
Tommy दिया शर्टा, ऐनक Armani
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..

इक समरी हुंदा सी....
जी बड़ा शिकारी ते देख कुवारी, लाए टरायाँ
जी बहुत फसायाँ, चंडीगढ़ जा के घुमौंदा नडिया
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..

बड़ा बुल्लेट प्यारा सी....
आप न नौंदे बुल्लेट चम्कैंदे ते हौली चलौंदे गेडिया लौंदे
बुल्लेट दे ऊते कुड़ी वि मरदी

जिहढ़ा कमरा गिल दा सी...
आंटी सी पिट दी ओह महफ़िल नित्त दी
यार आए रहदे, कठे जद ब्हदे बोत्ला खुलीआ गरारी अर्डदी
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..

दीप ***ी जीप वाला...
सी Ray Ban लौंदा ते कुरते पौन्दा
सोहनी जहि शेली UNI विच वेळी
यारां दा यार सदा MLA

जद पिंड नु मुडदे सी...
चीमा बाई मिलदा ओह टुकरा दिल दा
मोटर ते बहिदे आपे कड्ड लैंदे सी घर दी कढ़ी सवाद अवल्ले
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..

बब्बू लिखदा गणे सी...
यारां नु चौंदा ते सोहले गौंदा Harry जहे यारो जि पार उतारो
टेप हुन कढती Sharry ने पहिली
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*"यार अन्मुल्ले" ये गाना मैंने पहले अपने दुसरे सूत्र में दिया था मगर जो मित्र इसे नहीं समज पाए थे उनके लिए दुबारा पेश किया है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर "अमन यानक" जी का गया हुआ एक खूबसूरत पंजाबी गाना
यादां दा काफ्ला (यादो का काफ्ला)

*<font size="3"><strong>

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी आपको एक नए सिंगर से मिलाते है इन का नाम है* *"गुरमान पवन"** इन की आवाज़ हुबहू* *"गुरदास मान जी"** जैसी है आप एक बार सुनके देखे 

**"गुरमान पवन" को सुनने के लिए आप इस सूत्र में जाए :-*:group-dance:*
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=8905&page=31
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले  हवा दे बुल्ले   * *(बहुत याद आते है यार (मित्र-दोस्त) अन्मुल्ले (जिनका कोई  मोल नहीं होता) हवा के झोंके )**
सी मौजां करदे, कालजी पढ्दे सी, नाल विताई ओह उम्र जवानी** (मौज मसतिया करते थे कोलेज में पड़ते थे साथ-साथ में बिताये वो जवानी के पल)*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*एक शोंक्य जाट पर गया हुआ ये खूबसूरत गाना** "बग्गे-बग्गे बैल अखने"**
इस गाने में कहा गिया है की कैसे एक जाट को शोंक है** (बग्गे-बग्गे बैल)** (जो  बैल गाडिओं की रेस में बैल होते है)**बाई** रन* *रखनी कबूतर वर्गी**(रन कहते है  पंजाबी में एक बहुत ही** सुंदर औरत** को)**(कबूतर जैसी)*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*चलिए आज आपको* *हनी सिंह** और* *(पहला का नाम:* *करण जसबीर* *अब नाम* *जस्सी जसराज**)** के बारे में बताते है 

*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कैसे बना** करण जसबीर** से* *जस्सी जसराज*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जस्सी जसराज** बन्ने से पहले* *करण जसबीर**ने** हनी सिंह** के साथ कोंन-कोंन से सुपरहिट गाने किए है ज़रा उनके बारे में आपको बता दू*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*ज़ंजीर**करण जसबीर** और* *हनी सिंह*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*चंडीगढ़**करण जसबीर** और* *हनी सिंह*
*
ये गाना आपको बहुत पसंद आएगा*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी अखबार (newspaper)* *जग्बानी** यही पेपर हिंदी में* *(पंजाब केसरी)** पंजाबी  सिंगर* *जस्सी जसराज** ने इसमें अपनी जो* *interview** दी है मैं आपको उसके बारे  बताउगा*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जस्सी जसराज** की* *interview** का** दूसरा भाग*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जस्सी जसराज** जी का* *इन्सानिअत** की तरफ एक बहुत ही अच्छा कदम* :right:*"दाल रोटी डे"*:left::right:*"एक जनवरी 2010"*:left:

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आओ दोस्तों हम इन्सानिअत के लिए किसी एक भूखे इंसान को दाल रोटी दे कर कुछ तो इन्सानिअत का भला करे
*:bell::right:*दाल रोटी डे मनाए*:left:

----------


## hardeepmaan

धन्वाद मित्र...




> बढीया सुत्र है )))))))))))))))

----------


## hardeepmaan

*

रणजीत रना** जी का एक खूबसूरत सेड सोंग "रूह तेरी ते बुत माहि डा" 
**रूह "आत्मा" तुम्हारी और बुत "मिटी का पुतला" पति का*

----------


## sukhveer

thanks  hardeep ji
.


> *
> 
> रणजीत रना** जी का एक खूबसूरत सेड सोंग "रूह तेरी ते बुत माहि डा" 
> **रूह "आत्मा" तुम्हारी और बुत "मिटी का पुतला" पति का*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*लखविंदर बडाली* *
नाले मैं ते घेओ दी मीठी चुरी* *(मुझे और गुड-घी से बनी हुई चुरी)

*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *चलिए आज आपको* *हनी सिंह** और* *(पहला का नाम:* *करण जसबीर* *अब नाम* *जस्सी जसराज**)** के बारे में बताते है 
> 
> *Attachment 464956


*
मित्र जस्सी जसराज  और हनी सिंह के झगडे का कारण  जो जस्सी ने बताया है वो  तो काफी हद तक पता चल गया है, क्या कोई ऐसी क्लिप है जिसमे हनी सिंह की तरफ  से कोई जवाब आया हो!* *कोई क्लिप मिले तो जरूर बताएं भाई!* 

* 
वैसे तो चंडीगढ़ वाले गाने में हनी सिंह के साथ मिलकर जस्सी ने भी खूब गंद  फैलाया है! क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता कि किसी बात को लेकर इन दोनों में मन-भेद  हो गए और अब जस्सी पंजाबी विरसा का सहारा लेकर अपनी  निजी दुश्मनी निकालने  कि कोशिश  कर रहा है!

हाल ही में जस्सी की नैशनल विलेजर का एक गाना आया है जिसमे जस्सी ने जमकर  हनी सिंह की खिल्ली उडाई है! संगीत कि बात करें तो बहुत अच्छा गाना है!  मुझे बहुत पसंद आया! हनी सिंह भी रैप के मामले में श्रेष्ठ होता जा रहा है!  
मुझे लगता है हन्नी सिंह ने अपनी लोकप्रियता सिर्फ पंजाब और पंजाबी  श्रोताओं से बढाकर पुरे भारत और बाहर के लोगों तक बढाने के लिए काम शुरू  किया है ! शायद इसी वजह से पंजाब के बड़े बड़े कलाकार उसकी बढती प्रसिध्ही  और लोकप्रियता से जल-भुन रहे हैं!

वैसे हनी सिंह अपने गानों में लड़की या महिलाओं का जिस तरह से चित्रण करता है वो बेशक बहुत शर्मनाक है!

जस्सी के नए गाने का लिंक आप सबके लिए!*

online link 



*हनी सिंह पर जस्सी का वार- 

तेरी इक्को चीज माडी-तेनु लागुगी करारी-तेरी गंद ते गरारी- तेरी यो-यो-यो-यो मुकदी नी!
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर रणविजय जी* 
*तोहफे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर रणविजय जी 
**नखरे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हमने देखि है उन आँखों की महकती खुशबु*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मैं पल दो पल का शायर हु*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आते जाते खूबसूरत आवारा सड़कों*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*ये जो मोहबत है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*इस से पहले याद तु.आए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कबी बे बसी ने मारा*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आप अपने माता-पिता से कितना प्यार करते है| चलो अपने माता-पिता याद करते है 
जिन मेरे भायो-बहनों के माता-पिता नहीं है वो आज उन्हें जरुर याद करेगे और साथ अपना बचपन भी याद करे*
*ये चार वीडियोस जरुर देखे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*विडियो नंबर 2*
*सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया का गाना माँ*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*विडियो नंबर 3
**जट*

----------

